# Outboard charging system???



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Depends on the model/horsepower of outboard and the output amperage.

http://books.google.com/books?id=hBI87YlgzdoC&pg=PA95&lpg=PA95&dq=wiring+diagram+outboard+charging+system&source=bl&ots=Xp_9Ld5JTf&sig=hdCJy_Qjmu6C9W3Hi_HFgQAqqXg&hl=en&sa=X&ei=_jRfT9afF5Higgfi-JiWCA&ved=0CHgQ6AEwBg#v=onepage&q=wiring%20diagram%20outboard%20charging%20system&f=false


----------

